# Am I the only one ....



## silence (Sep 30, 2013)

who somehow manages to "misplace" at least one piece from each model kit I work on, and typically only after I have it properly painted??

My uncanny ability to do this borders on the ridiculous.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2013)

I do it too. I have a half finished F-102 on the shelf above my work bench that's in limbo because it doesn't have a windscreen.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2013)

Happens all the time. That's how you learn the art of scratchbuilding!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 30, 2013)

As someone who has studied the universe and its workings for many years I have found that:
Inanimate objects have the ability to dissappear with no warning
Inanimate objects have the ability to move just enough to get in your way
An object dropped from the workbench will fall so as to do the most damage or (see #1)
Any tool, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible corner or (see #1)


----------



## N4521U (Oct 1, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Happens all the time. That's how you learn the art of scratchbuilding!



Now ain't that the truttttttttth!

I took my Spitfire to an IPMS meeting, it no longer has a pitot tube! ????


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2013)

Been there done that...a few times....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2013)

Although I have lost a part now and then, it's very rare. But I have certainly been affected by the aura of 'Ping !'.
That's the strange, mysterious force which, when one is in the middle of a delicate operation in modelling, normally involving a small part which will be difficult to scratch-build, suddenly, and for no reason known to man - '_Ping !_' - and said part disappears, never to be seen again !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2013)

I think when I replace my carpeting, I am going to find enough pieces to biuld 30 models, of course they will all be equiped with the left main landing gear only.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have a carpet, just a bare oncrete floor and I STILL can't find stuff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's the Twilight Zone - cue music ....................


----------



## Rogi (Oct 1, 2013)

Funny thing is, my photoetch is sometimes lost in the carpet, so I scratchbuild the part and use it on the model. Then later I'll find it after making the same model aircraft (like if I'm making a 109, I'll find the photoetch while making a totally different 109 ) lol


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

Spooky....
Maybe this should be filed under the "paranormal" thread?


----------



## mikewint (Oct 1, 2013)

Paul, Nope, tis not PARAnormal it's plain normal. The Universe is not user friendly


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

Neither is my carpet!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2013)

Without cutting it out of the sprue I managed to lose the the wing joint for the Stoof that allows me to build it with the wings extended. Sooooooooo.....................I'll just take the two pieces for the folded wing build and file'em down till the fit in the extended wing.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sure,..Yup,....Sounds right to me!


----------



## Rogi (Oct 1, 2013)

Make a new wing root that accepts that other part, so you don't have to sand it down !  = more awesome work  hahaha


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2013)

The key is less work, I'm LAZY!


----------



## silence (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing. I find that it has been most therapeutic to realize that I am not the only one suffering from this awful disease.

Members of MA (Modelers Anonymous), let the healing begin!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2013)

Last week I found the rear cockpit deck for an A-4(yes, Hobbycraft) that I finished about 4 years.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The key is less work, I'm LAZY!



Nooooo.......really!? Who would have thought that!?


----------



## parsifal (Oct 2, 2013)

you guys are all such rank amateurs. i never break stuff. I never lose stuff. you gotta believe me...please believe me...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 2, 2013)

That, my friend, fell on deff eers!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2013)

.....ok, who wants the batch of bacon?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2013)

"Dear Mr. Parsifal, having repaired the vacuum cleaner you sent to us for inspection, we have to report the finding of a very large amount of plastic components inside the suction chamber. These amount to approximately 5 pounds in weight, and we would welcome your instructions as to what you would like us to do with these. Return, recycle, or perhaps construct a 1/72nd scale model of the Sydney Harbour bridge ....."


----------

